# Where Can I Find Parts For The 26" Ancheer Power Plus E-bike



## highbids (Jun 20, 2019)

I have a 26" Ancheer Power Plus & i'm looking for parts do you know where i can get some parts.


----------



## richj8990 (Apr 4, 2017)

Tell us exactly the parts you need and maybe we can help. I had a similar problem a while back with a cheap Chinese bike that had a mix of SRAM, Shimano, and off-brand parts, it can take time to figure out what you need because there is no official list of components on any webpage.


----------



## highbids (Jun 20, 2019)

I need disk brake pads, the bike has 3,000+ miles on it & i'm trying to find a supplier for when a part brakes like the rear motor hub.


----------



## richj8990 (Apr 4, 2017)

highbids said:


> I need disk brake pads, the bike has 3,000+ miles on it & i'm trying to find a supplier for when a part brakes like the rear motor hub.


I'm pretty sure you have mechanical disk brakes, probably very low end SRAM Avid's, which I've had previously on a couple of other bikes and I could not stand them, heavy bike or not. Do yourself a huge favor and replace them with hydraulic brakes. You don't even need to go to a bike shop to have them installed if they are pre-bled.

Tektro Auriga front/rear $70 total.
Shimano XT front/rear $200 total.

Either one of those will be a huge improvement over what you have now, even the Tektros.


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

bb7 for mechanical or any shimano hydro


----------

